# FRIDAY PICTURES!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mud pics from the weekend. Wife enjoying her Razor, shes a dirty white girl! Few of the kids


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

That last pic your sons like "daddy i got my own mud hole" lol nice fun family pics


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol, hes happy just doing that right there. Thanks!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Lol, hes happy just doing that right there. Thanks!


I like your gyroscopic beer holder:cheers::cheers: 
That's awesome, cruising through the mud at a sharp angle...gotta make sure the beer doesn't spill:biggrin::biggrin::brew:

What does the inside of your truck look like after you pile the family in after a day in the mud??!?!?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

mine


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trip to Argentina in April*

Fun stuff...


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Toledo Bend*

Pics of the dock we use at Toledo Bend.
Pic 1 is November 2009 and the other 2 pics were earlier this week.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Ling and trout fish sticks

Neighbor boys making snow cones

Fluted head and foot boards for the nephews twins :smile:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just some work pics, didnt get to get out and do anything fun, like play in the mud or go fishing! lol

First 4 are of a "smart" pig we ran the other week

last one is a new pipeline being installed under ours.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

My dad and I diving in Florida earlier this year....he forgot his contacts and he is blind as a bat without them! Kind of scary to be reading how many pounds of 02 your old man has left:cop::cop:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Lol, hes happy just doing that right there. Thanks!


Dude, you can even hold your own beer while we, "watch this!" (riding a 4-wheeler sideways) I'm impressed!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Lake Somerville*

Drought of 2011


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"Tortuga" in the upper left corner...hat's off to you sir! :biggrin: (Sorry, cell phone pic)


Beach sunset

Mile long hallway at Cy-Fair High School

Scrubs

Pile of kids in the cubby hole

Little dweebs

One of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Joey got his custom cart all the way from MA via the big brown truck yesterday. He played and played in that thing. The other dogs aren't quite sure what to make of it yet, but did a good job of egging him on and getting him rolling around in it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*fri*

A cooler full of attitude adjustment. Will have one of those tonight.

Clear Lake night

Sadie loving her treat.

Test results I run on all of my analyzers.

Almost bull red time. One from last year. Wooohoooo!

Hunting is right around the corner....................:brew:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That's cool Mont. looks like he's ready to hit the mud with the other Joey!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> Joey got his custom cart all the way from MA via the big brown truck yesterday. He played and played in that thing. The other dogs aren't quite sure what to make of it yet, but did a good job of egging him on and getting him rolling around in it.


That's awesome! Does he hit his legs on the lower bars when he runs?


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Uvalde Opening Weekend*

Couple of Doves


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> That's awesome! Does he hit his legs on the lower bars when he runs?


he's always hopped like a rabbit to get around, so learning to use his hind legs to walk is going to take a little while. His back is also a little hunched, but he's getting the hang of things pretty quick. It's supposed to take about a month for him to really get the hang of it. So far, he's flipped it completely over on himself, and was pinned down, done a couple of nose dives (which he can fix himself) and gotten stuck a few times, but overall, he's rocking along pretty good.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Pic of Pops, myself and the boy.
The boy and his truck.
Chillin on the beach labor day 2011.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Last nights dinner


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Fun stuff...


that place looks amazing!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great Job Mont! Just curious, about how much does his new sleigh weigh?



Mont said:


> he's always hopped like a rabbit to get around, so learning to use his hind legs to walk is going to take a little while. His back is also a little hunched, but he's getting the hang of things pretty quick. It's supposed to take about a month for him to really get the hang of it. So far, he's flipped it completely over on himself, and was pinned down, done a couple of nose dives (which he can fix himself) and gotten stuck a few times, but overall, he's rocking along pretty good.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son's art project (6 yrs old). Sunrise and the surf....a beautiful thing!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hullahopper said:


> Great Job Mont! Just curious, about how much does his new sleigh weigh?


Not much, but neither does Joey. He's all of 18 ounces, soaking wet. Don't tell him that, though. He thinks he's a Great Dane.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Doves from the brazos river 





























Needville fire
Luckily no homes or lives were lost


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Goodbye August!!!

Quack Attack!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My girl tells me every morning " all I want to do is go fishing".....


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

a little more fishin this week....May trade a fishing trip for a good dove hunt....
Awesome Pics today..love the bird pics.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Gawd what a mess of catfish !!!


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

A fishing boat docked in Cancun From a couple of years ago. look close there are three other boats on the back deck. That must be the life right there.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Joey, Where are you finding all that water ? Lol



Eagle Pt

Pompano Ratatouille 

Endless Ceviche

Stuffed Venison Strap

Jamaican Jerk Cheecken

Magnolia' haze from our street ( Prayer's Sent )


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Man, Charlie, ya'll have been tearing up those catfish! 
I almost saw a smile on your face in one of those pictures!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

1 I'm gettin better.

2 My first AK build. Welded not rivited. She's not a beauty queen but she is gonna be used and abused.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

A few birds from Mountain Home, Tx
Our tank is getting LOW, but the birds still had to drink.
Our place.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Pics of our girl Bella with CH Merlin after picking her up from getting bred


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

few picts from my Uncles place in Chama New Mexico


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*kid rock*

Took the wife last Sat to Kid Rock ...as usually he put on a good show...sure wish Hank Williams Jr would come along


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

PBD539 said:


> Man, Charlie, ya'll have been tearing up those catfish!
> I almost saw a smile on your face in one of those pictures!!!!


Thank you Sir...I found a smile pic (kinda)...Hard to smile when you are facing that much cleaning...lol

We released a LOT of Good ones that were only lip hooked. Hard to do for a real Cajun... we kept the deep hooked. Cold snap made for some good fishing

More than a dozen low/fixed income familys wit kids, friends and fellow RVers recieved some nice fish. We save the bellies and head scallops.

All were loaded with fat.....and this 17lber was one tough hombre!!! The Head wound (prop?) had healed over for some time. Amazing.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

First is a pic I took this past week in Rice Village. A homeless person was scooping change up out of the fountain in Rice Village. I was taking my wife to dinner at Jason's Deli. Ended up buying this guy a sandwich.

Duck Band I incorporated in my last rod build.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the duck band idea. Kudos for the samich!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My wife and I flew out to California last week Saturday to spend some time with my son and his girlfriend at their new house, took a little day trip into San Francisco to show my wife the Golden Gate Bridge. Later that evening we cooked some steaks and had a couple drinks.

I never would have guessed that having a great son would be so fulfilling!

It was downright chilly out there, he said they leave the heater on pretty much year round!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Doc82391 said:


> I like your gyroscopic beer holder:cheers::cheers:
> That's awesome, cruising through the mud at a sharp angle...gotta make sure the beer doesn't spill:biggrin::biggrin::brew:
> 
> What does the inside of your truck look like after you pile the family in after a day in the mud??!?!?


I dont spill a drop of :brew:! We take water and wash off or in the RV, were clean for the ride home:cheers:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Teal season won't be the same without you old man. Miss ya Remi!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> First is a pic I took this past week in Rice Village. A homeless person was scooping change up out of the fountain in Rice Village. I was taking my wife to dinner at Jason's Deli. Ended up buying this guy a sandwich.
> 
> Duck Band I incorporated in my last rod build.


Sweet rod, great idea


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Older brother helping little sis bring in her first redfish, she hooked up on the red before the boat was even lowered into the water.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Sweet rod, great idea


Thanks man!

Here are a few more I've put bands on. Took a little trial and error, but I think they look way cool and the amount of weight they add is minimal.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Few pics from this Summer!*

Our daughter Taylor is hooked on offshore fishing now. Got her a tuna, dolphin and snapper!!!! And a pic of her deer mount that we just got back!!


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Alaska August 2011*

Our recent sheep hunting adventure.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Dolphingirl said:


> Our daughter Taylor is hooked on offshore fishing now. Got her a tuna, dolphin and snapper!!!! And a pic of her deer mount that we just got back!!


That smile says it all, she is hooked for life ! Good for you guys !!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

dove hunting last weekend
wife got to come out and shoot a little too...she did better than me shooting the .50


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Some women look so good in little boys shirts.:redface:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, Good job on the hunt too!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Some women look so good in little boys shirts.:redface:


Amen brother


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

90 days and counting ... sounds way better than 2160 hours ... !


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a great pic but a big bull red on a 10wt. Fly rod. The boy has been on fire!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Not a great pic but a big bull red on a 10wt. Fly rod. The boy has been on fire!


Oh, krap! Dang ole fish ate your rod!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*CC Aquarium*

.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

TOMMORROW EARLY TEAL SEASON STARTS!!! The early teal season is a special time of year in our family. Much like Christmas Eve in some ways... Safe hunting to all going out this weekend!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess that I need to take more pictures.

I did manage to take one last weekend. This is my uncle and cousin at our place in Paint Rock.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> Pics of our girl Bella with CH Merlin after picking her up from getting bred


Cute pair! Good luck this go-around bro.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

This morning and last week


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*A couple pics from our game camera on our ranch*

Come on November 5th!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*pics of the smoke on the way back into town last weekend*

It took us 7 hours to get from Kingsland to Houston. It is normally a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*The girls on the first day of school.*

They are growing up quick!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Those Does in that last game cam pic look like keepers!! LOL Nice pics hope u get the 10 pt. Good luck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> a little more fishin this week....May trade a fishing trip for a good dove hunt....
> Awesome Pics today..love the bird pics.


That is the first blue cat I have ever seen with a remora attached in that 3rd picture! LOL Y'all are slaying them!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*First time to wade*

She LOVES to fish but wouldn't get out of the boat for anything, Until last weekend


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

ShallowSport24 said:


> She LOVES to fish but wouldn't get out of the boat for anything, Until last weekend


She was a keeper spec from a slam. 2 26+ in reds, 19 flounder an a 22 blackie. Caught several small trout that wouldn't quite make it, oh well.

Went out the next week and caught 2 more 26 reds. She's on a roll and loving it.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*I'm a little late...*

I'm on assignment in South Korea and recently went to the Busan Lotte Giants baseball game. Their team is terrible but the fans REALLY get into the game and it was a cool experience. They pass out orange bags towards the end of the game, and everyone puts them on their head as rally caps, then they use them for trash bags to clean up the mess. Pretty nifty idea. Check out ol Glory flyin high in Right field....thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

My Friday....


----------

